# Our next public holiday is June 6th



## Bretrick (May 21, 2022)

Western Australia Day
Previously named Foundation Day and commemorates the day that the first European settlers arrived in Western Australia to found the Swan River Colony on June 1st 1829.

Extract from Wikipedia
HMS Challenger, under Captain Charles Fremantle, anchored off Garden Island on 25 April 1829. 
Fremantle officially claimed the western part of Australia for Britain on 2 May. 
The merchant vessel Parmelia – with the new colony's administrator Lieutenant-Governor James Stirling, other officials, and civilian settlers on board – arrived on the night of 31 May and sighted the coast on 1 June. It finally anchored in Cockburn Sound on 6 June. 
The warship HMS Sulphur arrived on 8 June, carrying the British Army garrison.
The Swan River Colony was officially proclaimed by Stirling on 11 June.


----------



## ohioboy (May 21, 2022)

June 6th is also D-day, but of course, not a holiday


----------



## hollydolly (May 21, 2022)

Our next public holiday is 2nd June.. it's a 4 day holiday for the Queen's Diamond Jubilee celebrations...


----------



## Buckeye (May 21, 2022)

Here in the colonies, we have a few minor ones (Memorial/4th/Labor Day) but the first real important Holiday is September 3rd.
Big Game Day


----------



## GoneFishin (May 21, 2022)

May 23 - Victoria Day


----------

